# Μεταγραφή των ονομάτων σε βιβλίο



## Palavra (Aug 26, 2008)

Και πάλι το γνωστό πρόβλημα:
μεταφράζω ένα μεγάλο βιβλίο γεμάτο με τοπωνύμια, ονόματα ξενοδοχείων, μάρκες, ξένα ονόματα εν γένει.

Το βιβλίο είναι λογοτεχνικό. Γενικώς, είμαι της άποψης της μεταγραφής, ιδίως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που η γλώσσα-πηγή είναι τα πορτογαλικά, επομένως στους περισσότερους αναγνώστες δε λέει τίποτα το να πω, π.χ. Mourinho ή Camões αντί για Μουρίνιο, Καμόες.

Από την άλλη, έχω αποφασίσει να αφήνω τις μάρκες ως έχουν, π.χ. Nokia, Renault - αν και μου χτυπά λίγο άσχημα στο μάτι. Εδώ, εσείς τι λέτε;

Επίσης, έχω θέμα με τα ονόματα ξενοδοχείων και εστιατορίων, τα οποία και μεταγράφω. Εδώ όμως έχω κολλήσει στο εξής: αν, π.χ., μιλάμε για ένα ξενοδοχείο που λέγεται *Henri ΙΙ*, να το πω *Ερρίκος Β*'; Έχοντας επιλέξει τη μεταγραφή δε θέλω να το αφήσω ως έχει, αφενός για να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία και αφετέρου γιατί αν δε βρω λύση, θα γεμίσει το κείμενό μου με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Όμως, αν το μεταγράψω, τι να πω; Ανρί Ντε;

Θα εκτιμήσω τη βοήθειά σας τώρα που το βιβλίο μου είναι ακόμα αsarántιστο :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 26, 2008)

Αν είναι λογοτεχνικό, η γνώμη μου είναι πως πρέπει να τα μεταγράψεις όλα. Όλα; Όλα.

Δηλαδή, εμείς δεν λέμε στα ελληνικά πως το κινητό μου είναι Νόκια και το αμάξι μου Ρενώ;
Και πως μου κράτησαν δωμάτιο στο Χίλτον;

Τώρα, αν θα πεις Ανρί Ντε για το ξενοδοχείο ή Ερρίκος Β', αυτό ομολογώ πως σηκώνει συζήτηση.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2008)

Εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση. Εννοείται είμαι υπέρ της μεταγραφής για χάρη των αναγνωστών και του Ερρίκου του Β', δεδομένης της οικειότητας του Ελληνικού αναγνωστικού κοινού με τους Ερρίκους.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2008)

sarant said:


> Αν είναι λογοτεχνικό, η γνώμη μου είναι πως πρέπει να τα μεταγράψεις όλα. Όλα; Όλα.


Και τους τίτλους των εφημερίδων και περιοδικών; Ομολογουμένως, εδώ δυσκολεύομαι γιατί το βιβλίο έχει τίτλους από έντυπα όλης της υφηλίου...


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Palavra said:


> το βιβλίο έχει τίτλους από έντυπα όλης της υφηλίου...


Και την Πράβδα τη γράφει Pravda ή Правда;


----------



## anef (Aug 27, 2008)

Για τα ονόματα εστιατορίων, ξενοδοχείων, μπαρ κλπ. θα έλεγα κι εγώ ότι θα μπορούσες να τα μεταφράσεις (Ερρίκος Β'). Διαβάζω ένα βιβλίο του Κόου τώρα και μεταφράζει το όνομα μιας παμπ ('Αλεπού και Λαγωνικά'). Γενικά, το έχω δει και σε άλλα βιβλία και νομίζω έχει κάποιο νόημα, γιατί αυτά τα ονόματα δίνουν στον αναγνώστη πληροφορίες για το στιλ του μαγαζιού, το αν είναι παλιό ή καινούργιο κλπ. 

Τις μάρκες νομίζω θα είναι αρκετά εύκολο να τις μεταγράψεις. Για τις εφημερίδες, μπορείς ίσως να ψάχνεις στο γκουγκλ για μεταγραφή τους στα αγγλικά πρώτα, και από εκεί στα ελληνικά. 
Καλό κουράγιο πάντως...


----------



## kabuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ με τη μεταγραφή όλων των ονομάτων. Διάβασα πρόσφατα το "Στο café της χαμένης νιότης" και ήταν εξαιρετικά κουραστικό -έως και γελοίο σε ορισμένα σημεία- να βλέπεις άλλα ονόματα μεταγραμμένα και άλλα όχι. Και ψηφίζω κι εγώ υπέρ του Ερρίκου.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 27, 2008)

Εγώ τάσσομαι υπέρ της επιλεκτικής μεταγραφής. Στην περίπτωσή σου μάρκες και ξενοδοχεία με λατινικούς, όλα τα άλλα με ελληνικά. Το θέμα είναι να καταλαβαίνει εύκολα ο αναγνώστης τι κάνεις.

Π.χ. σε αγγλόφωνο βιβλίο με πολλές αναφορές σε μουσική μείνανε αμετάγραφτα όλα τα ονόματα συγκροτημάτων, αλλά ΚΑΙ καλλιτεχνών, όπως και όλα τα τραγούδια. Μεταγράφτηκαν όμως όλες οι μάρκες, επειδή εκεί έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιηθούν και υποκοριστικά τους. Π.χ. να πούμε την BMW "μπέμπα".

Νομίζω ότι και εδώ δεν υπάρχει κανόνας λαξεμένος σε πέτρα. Κρίνεις και κάνεις. Και αν στο τέλος κρίνεις ότι το κείμενό σου έχει γεμίσει λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, αναθεωρείς και αρχίζεις το σφάξιμο.


----------



## kabuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Ναι, ΟΚ, και με τον Κόμη της Συμφοράς θα συμφωνήσω. Απλώς στο συγκεκριμένο που διάβασα είχαν -ατυχώς- διατηρηθεί κάποια στα γαλλικά (δεν είχε μεταγραφεί το Μουλέν Ρουζ, ας πούμε) και μου ξέ(ί)νισαν πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2008)

Κατ' αρχάς, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις!
@Νίκελ: δεν έχω συναντήσει τίποτα γραμμένο με κυριλλικό αλφάβητο, επομένως δεν ξέρω να σου πω. Έχω συναντήσει όμως περιοδικά από Νορβηγία. 

Από την άλλη, όλα τα ξενοδοχεία κτλ. είναι υπαρκτά μέρη, γι' αυτό και προβληματίστηκα τόσο. Τον Ερρίκο θα τον κρατήσω. Για τα υπόλοιπα, θα πρέπει να το σκεφτώ λίγο, να συνεννοηθώ και με την επιμέλεια και βλέπουμε - ήθελα απλώς να έχω και μια πρώτη εικόνα. Κι άλλες προτάσεις δεκτές :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 27, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Από την άλλη, όλα τα ξενοδοχεία κτλ. είναι υπαρκτά μέρη, γι' αυτό και προβληματίστηκα τόσο.



Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι είναι πρόβλημα τα ξενοδοχεία. π.χ. αν μιλάμε για Φωρ Σήζονς ή Ριτζ, εγώ θα τα άφηνα έτσι γιατί είναι πασίγνωστα έτσι.

Τον Ερρίκο πάλι θα τον έλεγα Ερρίκο.

Μάλλον η καλύτερη λύση είναι αυτό που λέει ο Κόμης παραπάνω, επιλεκτική μεταγραφή, γιατί η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Μάλλον η καλύτερη λύση είναι αυτό που λέει ο Κόμης παραπάνω, επιλεκτική μεταγραφή, γιατί η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.


Και ναι και όχι. Θα ήθελα, για παράδειγμα, να επιλέξω ένα τρόπο αντιμετώπισης της κάθε κατηγορίας ονομάτων και να διατηρήσω αυτόν, για να μην έχω Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης και Der Spiegel δίπλα δίπλα. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο το θέμα...


----------



## sarant (Aug 27, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Και ναι και όχι. Θα ήθελα, για παράδειγμα, να επιλέξω ένα τρόπο αντιμετώπισης της κάθε κατηγορίας ονομάτων και να διατηρήσω αυτόν, για να μην έχω Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης και Der Spiegel δίπλα δίπλα. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο το θέμα...



Σαφώς είναι δύσκολο και κατά την άποψή μου είναι ιδιαίτερα αντιαισθητικό να έχεις προτάσεις βλογιοκομμένες, δηλ. και με τα δύο αλφάβητα σε κύρια ονόματα πλάι-πλάι όπως λες. Οπότε, ή τα αφήνεις όλα αμετάγραφτα, ή πρέπει να μάθεις πώς προφέρεται το Algemeen Dagblad και να το γράψεις κιόλας... 
Από την άλλη, για τα ονόματα εταιρειών, ίσως μπορείς να κάνεις τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε προϊόν και εταιρικό όνομα, δηλ. οδηγώ αυτοκίνητο Ρενώ αλλά η μετοχή της Renault έπεσε 3%.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 27, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Και ναι και όχι. Θα ήθελα, για παράδειγμα, να επιλέξω ένα τρόπο αντιμετώπισης της κάθε κατηγορίας ονομάτων και να διατηρήσω αυτόν, για να μην έχω Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης και Der Spiegel δίπλα δίπλα. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο το θέμα...



Προς αποφυγήν παρανοήσεων: όταν μιλώ για αντιμετώπιση κατά περίπτωση, εννοώ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ. Δηλαδή, αν στο Ψ βιβλίο αποφασίσεις ότι όλα τα ξενοδοχεία μεταγράφονται, τότε τα μεταγράφεις ΟΛΑ. Χωρίς να δεσμεύεσαι να κάνεις το ίδιο στο Χ βιβλίο που θα μεταφράσεις δύο μήνες αργότερα. Ο κανόνας ισχύει ανά βιβλίο και εφαρμόζεται απαρέγκλιτα μέχρι την ολοκλήρωσή του. Αν στην πορεία αλλάξει, αλλάζει ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΣ.

Απλώς επαναλαμβάνω αυτό που λέω και ξαναλέω: ειδικά όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με λογοτεχνία τίποτα δεν είναι λαξευμένο σε πέτρα (Ναι, Νίκελ, έχω αφήσει μέχρι και γενικές θηλυκών κάπου). Σε μια ενότητα όμως εφαρμόζονται οι ίδιοι κανόνες.


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 27, 2008)

Ανάλογο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω κι εγώ (αν και δεν πρόκειται για λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο, αλλά για ιστορικό δοκίμιο με λογοτεχνική γραφή). Στις 350 σελίδες του γαλλικού βιβλίου πρέπει να αντιστοιχούν, χωρίς υπερβολή, πάνω από 3.000 ονόματα, τοπωνύμια, κ.λπ. Η εντολή του εκδοτικού οίκου ήταν σαφής: μεταγράφεις τα πάντα (με απλογράφηση) και ίσως υπάρξει ευρετήριο ονομάτων στο τέλος.
Ευτυχώς δεν υπάρχουν ονόματα από μάρκες, περιοδικά, εφημερίδες, κ.ά. Η δική μου λογική λέει ότι τα αφήνω όπως είναι (δηλαδή: Nokia, Renault, Der Spiegel, κ.λπ.), αν και καταλαβαίνω την τάση για μεταγραφή των πάντων. Από την άλλη, κάποια πράγματα έχουν περάσει στη γλώσσα μας (Τάιμς, Λε μοντ). Αν, όμως, αναφερόμαστε σε μια πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη τσέχικη εφημερίδα, την μεταγράφουμε κι αυτή; Χάριν ροής και συνοχής, θα το δεχόμουν, αλλά γενικώς πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να μένουν αμετάφραστα (δεν δείχνουν ούτε ανικανότητα του μεταφραστή ούτε ελλιπή έρευνα). Κάθε φορά, πάντως, θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη και το αναγνωστικό κοινό στο οποίο στοχεύουμε: η γραφή "Τάιμς" είναι ανώδυνη για τον αναγνώστη του Άρλεκιν ή ενός αστυνομικού μυθιστορήματος, αλλά μπορεί να κακοπέφτει στον αναγνώστη του Έκο, ο οποίος ίσως θέλει να κάνει την έρευνά του μαζί με την ανάγνωση.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2008)

Καλά, θα σας πω τι μεταφράζω την επόμενη φορά που θα συναντηθούμε μπας και καταλάβετε τι περνάω


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 27, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, θα σας πω τι μεταφράζω την επόμενη φορά που θα συναντηθούμε μπας και καταλάβετε τι περνάω



Αν είναι αυτό που νομίζω, βοήθειά σου.


----------



## somnambulist (Aug 27, 2008)

Οτιδήποτε νορβηγικό σε προβληματίζει (αν αποφασίσεις να μεταγράψεις, βέβαια) μπορείς να μου το στείλεις σε πμ και θα βρεθεί λύση.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2008)

Αχ, ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2008)

Επανέρχομαι στο ίδιο θέμα γιατί με απασχολεί σε υποτίτλους. Το σίριαλ είναι γεμάτο με υπαρκτά ονόματα μαγαζιών, θεατρικών έργων κλπ. Π.χ. Bumble and Bumble, που είναι υπαρκτή επιχείρηση με προϊόντα περιποίησης μαλλιών και κομμωτήρια στη Νέα Υόρκη. Ή Wicked, που είναι μιούζικαλ που παίζεται στο Μπρόντγουεϊ.

Επειδή επαναλαμβάνονται πολλές φορές, με έχουν φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση. Τι κάνω λοιπόν;

1) Κάθε τρεις και λίγο πετάω κι ένα αμετάφραστο όνομα στον υπότιτλο, που μπορεί να δυσκολεύει κάποιον που ξέρει ελάχιστα ή καθόλου Αγγλικά.

2) Τα μεταφράζω κατά το δοκούν. Π.χ. Bumble and Bumble = Τα Ζουζουνίσματα, Wicked = Η Κακιά Μάγισσα.

3) Τα μεταγράφω: Μπαμπλ και Μπαμπλ, Γουίκεντ (και τότε κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι μιλάμε για weekend).

Γνώμες;


----------



## sarant (Oct 19, 2008)

Τον τίτλο μαγαζιού, τον μεταγραμματίζεις. Μπαμπλ εντ Μπαμπλ λοιπόν. Τον τίτλο του έργου, και εφόσον δεν έχει ήδη έρθει Ελλάδα, θα μπορούσες να τον μεταφράσεις. Με το σκεπτικό: αν είχε έρθει Ελλάδα, δεν θα μεταφραζόταν; Βέβαια, αν ο τίτλος είναι από αυτούς που αφήνονται αμετάφραστοι, άφησέ τον έτσι και βάλτον είτε ξένα είτε μεταγραμματισμένα, όπως σου πάει καλύτερα στο μάτι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2008)

Ανά περίπτωση. Το Bumble and bumble θα το έκανα «Μπαμπλ εντ Μπαμπλ». Ή θα το άφηνα στα αγγλικά. Τον τίτλο του μιούζικαλ θα μπορούσα να τον αφήσω στα αγγλικά (τόσες και τόσες ταινίες κυκλοφορούν πια με τον ξένο τίτλο) ή θα τον μετάφραζα. Σε βιβλίο θα έγραφα: _Η κακιά μάγισσα_ (_Wicked_) — ειδικά γι' αυτό που φτιάχνει μια εντελώς παραπλανητική μεταγραφή (αν και θα έπαιζε και η μεταγραφή _Γουίκιντ_).


Sarant, πιάσε κόκκινο!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2009)

Σε βιβλίο self-help (όχι μουσικό non-fiction, όχι γενικό fiction) έχω δεκάδες ονόματα καλλιτεχνών και συγκροτημάτων. Πολλά είναι γνωστά στην Ελλάδα (Beach Boys, Neil Diamond, Frank Sinatra, Tina Turner, Lionel Ritchie κλπ), άλλα όχι. Και είναι και οι U2 μέσα. Επίσης και ηθοποιοί, όπως π.χ. ο Jim Carrey. Τι λέτε να κάνω;

Ακόμη: Ονόματα ομάδων (Harlem Globetrotters, Yankees, Red Sox, Bulls, Patriots, Blue Jays κλπ). Για να μην πιάσω τα αρκτικόλεξα: UCLA, NCAA, NASCAR, WWE κ.ο.κ. Ακούω (και ΤΙΑ!). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Αν και τα έχετε συζητήσει όλα αυτά από παλιά, ας προσθέσω με την ευκαιρία και τη δική μου μέθοδο (που δεν είναι, βέβαια, χαραγμένη σε πέτρα). Το ιδανικό είναι ένας συνδυασμός από μια σημείωση κάπου στην αρχή όπου παρουσιάζεις το σύστημα, μετά κατά περίπτωση (όπως παρακάτω), και στο τέλος γλωσσάρι-ευρετήριο (εναλλακτικά, αν είναι λιγότερες οι περιπτώσεις, υποσημειώσεις). Εξηγούμαι:


_Γεωγραφικοί όροι_: Απόδοση (αν υπάρχει) ή μεταγραφή στα ελληνικά. Καταχώριση στο γλωσσάρι-ευρετήριο, αν είναι απαραίτητο.
_Πρόσωπα:_ Απόδοση (αν υπάρχει) ή μεταγραφή στα ελληνικά (_Φρανκ Σινάτρα_) με καταχώριση ελληνικό-αγγλικό στο γλωσσ.-ευρ. Επικουρικά, και μόνο αν σου είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο για κάποιο λόγο (π.χ. ένα λογοπαίγνιο ή δεν έχεις, τελικά, το ευρετήριο), προσθέτεις στην πρώτη εμφάνιση των λιγότερο γνωστών ονομάτων και την αγγλική τους μορφή/μεταγραφή.
_Ονόματα ομάδων:_ Μεταγραφή στα ελληνικά (_Γιάνκις_), με αντίστροφη καταχώριση στο γλωσσάρι-ευρετήριο. Π.χ. *Γιάνκις* [Νew York Yankees], επαγγελματική ομάδα μπέιζμπολ με έδρα στο Μπρονξ της Νέας Υόρκης.
_Ονόματα συγκροτημάτων:_ Ό,τι κάνεις γενικότερα για τις _εταιρικές επωνυμίες_ (εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τη διεθνή εταιρική μορφή τους, _Ford_ και όχι _Φορντ_ --αλλά βέβαια _μπήκε στο φορτάκι του και πήγε στο χωράφι_). Στο γλωσσ.-ευρετ. μια καταχώριση της μορφής *The Beatles* [Μπιτλς], ή *Μπιτλς* [The Beatles], μουσικό συγκρότημα από πολύ παλιά χρόνια...:)
_Αρκτικόλεξα:_ Στην πρωτότυπη μορφή τους (_UCLA_), ανάλυση και επεξήγηση στο γλωσσάρι-ευρετήριο (εδώ ανήκουν και οι U2!). Π.χ. *UCLA* (University of California, Los Angeles), δημόσιο ερευνητικό πανεπιστήμιο στο Λος Άντζελες. (Με άλλα λόγια, στα δικά μου βιβλία, τα αρκτικόλεξα είναι κατά το χειρισμό τους απλώς υποκατηγορία των εταιρικών επωνυμιών).

Από την πείρα μου, το σύστημα αυτό λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά ακόμη και αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο δεν μπορείς να το έχεις στην πλήρη μορφή του αλλά σε κάποια υβριδική, π.χ. χωρίς γλωσσάρι-ευρετήριο ή χωρίς τη δυνατότητα για πολλές-πολλές υποσημειώσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Λεπόν, έχουμε και λέμε: 


Zazula said:


> Πολλά είναι γνωστά στην Ελλάδα (Beach Boys, Neil Diamond, Frank Sinatra, Tina Turner, Lionel Ritchie κλπ), άλλα όχι. Και είναι και οι U2 μέσα.


Εγώ αυτά τα μεταγράφω όλα (μιλάω για λογοτεχνία πάντα, ή μάλλον όχι για συμβάσεις, καταστατικά και άλλα τέτοια διαβολικά κατασκευάσματα), εκτός από τους U2 γιατί είναι άμεσα αναγνωρίσιμο αρτικόλεξο και έχει επικρατήσει αυτή η γραφή και στα μέρη μας. 


Zazula said:


> Επίσης και ηθοποιοί, όπως π.χ. ο Jim Carrey. Τι λέτε να κάνω;


Θα έλεγα μεταγραφή και εδώ. 


Zazula said:


> Ακόμη: Ονόματα ομάδων (Harlem Globetrotters, Yankees, Red Sox, Bulls, Patriots, Blue Jays κλπ).


Ditto, με μικρή επεξηγηματική φρασούλα για αποφυγή υποσημειώσεων αν χρειάζεται.


Zazula said:


> Για να μην πιάσω τα αρκτικόλεξα: UCLA, NCAA, NASCAR, WWE κ.ο.κ. Ακούω (και ΤΙΑ!). :)


Εδώ μάλλον κατά περίπτωση, δηλαδή ενώ θα ανέπτυσσα το πανεπιστήμιο του Λος Άντζελες, το NASCAR θα το άφηνα, ίσως πάλι με επεξηγηματική προτασούλα (ναι, ως αναγνώστρια είμαι ΤΟΣΟ άσχετη, επομένως σκέφτομαι πρώτα τον εαυτό μου στη θέση του αναγνώστη :))

Μάλλον δεν πολυβοήθησα, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Σε βιβλίο... έχω δεκάδες ονόματα καλλιτεχνών και συγκροτημάτων. Πολλά είναι γνωστά στην Ελλάδα (Beach Boys, Neil Diamond, Frank Sinatra, Tina Turner, Lionel Ritchie κλπ), άλλα όχι. Και είναι και οι U2 μέσα. ...



Να επισημάνω ένα πρόβλημα (που εμένα μου φαίνεται) σχετικά δύσκολο (και μπορεί να έχεις ή να μην έχεις): Οι τίτλοι των τραγουδιών των καλλιτεχνών.
Δεν είναι πρόβλημα αντίστοιχης κλίμακας με τους τίτλους των βιβλίων όπου θα γράψεις τον μεταφρασμένο ελληνικό (ίσως μαζί και με βασικά στοιχεία -εκδότη, έτος, μεταφραστή), αν υπάρχει, αλλιώς τον πρωτότυπο (και αν είναι απαραίτητο, με απόδοση του τίτλου στα ελληνικά σε παρένθεση).
Για τους τίτλους τραγουδιών, προσωπικά προτιμώ το «Η επιτυχία _Yellow Submarine_ των _Μπιτλς_» (ή των _Beatles_, ανάλογα). Αν είναι κάτι κλασικό πάλι, μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω την (καθιερωμένη) ελληνική του απόδοση.

Κατά κανόνα, με καθοδηγεί το πόσο εύκολα θα βρει ο φιλομαθής αναγνώστης τη σχετική αναφορά στο Διαδίκτυο. Είναι σοβαρό, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είναι πρόβλημα αντίστοιχης κλίμακας με τους τίτλους των βιβλίων όπου θα γράψεις τον μεταφρασμένο ελληνικό (ίσως μαζί και με βασικά στοιχεία -εκδότη, έτος, μεταφραστή), αν υπάρχει, αλλιώς τον πρωτότυπο (και αν είναι απαραίτητο, με απόδοση του τίτλου στα ελληνικά σε παρένθεση).


Χε! Λοιπόν, στο διαβολεμένο βιβλίο εξαιτίας του οποίου ξεκίνησα το νήμα υπήρχε πληθώρα βιβλίων, όχι αγγλικών, που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά. Το βιβλίο δεν είναι επιστημονικό και ποσώς τον ενδιαφέρει τον αναγνώστη αν θα βρει ή δε θα βρει τα βιβλία που αναφέρονται σε αυτό ως επιστημονική αναφορά. 
Εκεί τι κάνουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Χε! Λοιπόν, στο διαβολεμένο βιβλίο εξαιτίας του οποίου ξεκίνησα το νήμα υπήρχε πληθώρα βιβλίων, όχι αγγλικών, που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά. Το βιβλίο δεν είναι επιστημονικό και ποσώς τον ενδιαφέρει τον αναγνώστη αν θα βρει ή δε θα βρει τα βιβλία που αναφέρονται σε αυτό ως επιστημονική αναφορά.
> Εκεί τι κάνουμε;





drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είναι πρόβλημα αντίστοιχης κλίμακας με τους τίτλους των βιβλίων όπου θα γράψεις τον μεταφρασμένο ελληνικό (ίσως μαζί και με βασικά στοιχεία -εκδότη, έτος, μεταφραστή), αν υπάρχει, αλλιώς τον πρωτότυπο (και αν είναι απαραίτητο, με απόδοση του τίτλου στα ελληνικά σε παρένθεση).



Ωραία, να βελτιώσω λοιπόν το παραπάνω με μερικές ιεραρχήσεις.

1) Τι θέλει ο εκδότης.
2) Τι θέλει ο αναγνώστης (δεν μπαίνω τώρα στη συζήτηση αν θάπρεπε να είναι ανάποδα...:))
3) Υποθέτοντας ότι ο εκδότης θέλει το σωστό (με άλλα λόγια, ένα καλομεταφρασμένο βιβλίο όπου ο αναγνώστης δεν θα βρίζει ή δεν θα γελάει συνέχεια εκτός θέματος) η περίπτωση που αναφέρεις λύνεται εξετάζοντας τους διαθέσιμους συνδυασμούς (κατά φθίνουσα σειρά κόστους/κόπου/χρόνου κλπ εκδοτικών εξόδων):

είτε με το συνδυασμό «πρωτότυπος τίτλος (και αν είναι απαραίτητο, με απόδοση του τίτλου στα ελληνικά σε παρένθεση)»
είτε με το συνδυασμό «απόδοση του τίτλου στα ελληνικά και υποσημείωση ή ευρετήριο με τους ελληνικούς και τους πρωτότυπους τίτλους»
είτε με το συνδυασμό «απόδοση του τίτλου στα ελληνικά»
Αφού έχει (και σημαντική) οικονομική φύση, η τελική απόφαση για την επιλογή συνδυασμού περνάει από τον εκδότη (που καλό είναι να την έχει εντάξει στις συνολικές του προδιαγραφές ή τις προδιαγραφές του συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου). Αν δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες προδιαγραφές, καλό είναι να συνεργάζεται εξαρχής ο μεταφραστής, να εξηγεί στον εκδότη τις οικονομικές συνέπειες της επιλογής κάθε συνδυασμού,και να καταλήγουν από κοινού στις προδιαγραφές του βιβλίου. 

Στην περίπτωση του βιβλίου σου, έχω την αίσθηση ότι μάλλον φτάνει και περισσεύει η δεύτερη και πιθανότατα αρκεί και η τρίτη επιλογή.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2009)

Εκεί, εγώ η αναγνώστρια, θα ήθελα να δω τους τίτλους μεταφρασμένους, για να κυλάει το κείμενο. 
Άλλωστε αυτό κανουν και οι δημοσιογράφοι που στέλνουν ανταπόκριση από τις Κάννες π.χ. με τίτλους ταινιών που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί επίσημα ή μπορεί και να μην παιχτούν ποτέ. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έκαναν, τώρα μάλλον τα αφήνουν αμετάφραστα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Ναι, βασικά πήρα την κουρτίνα τρία. Ευρετήριο σε τέτοιου είδους βιβλία δεν έχει κανένα σκοπό ύπαρξης, κτγμ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Παλ Αύρα και Δόκτωρ, κι εγώ το ίδιο σύστημα χρησιμοποιώ. :) Τους (πολλούς εδώ) τίτλους των τραγουδιών όντως τους αφήνω στα αγγλικά με πλάγια γραφή (βλ. σύστημα Δρ7χ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εκεί, εγώ η αναγνώστρια, θα ήθελα να δω τους τίτλους μεταφρασμένους, για να κυλάει το κείμενο.
> Άλλωστε αυτό κανουν και οι δημοσιογράφοι που στέλνουν ανταπόκριση από τις Κάννες π.χ. με τίτλους ταινιών που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί επίσημα ή μπορεί και να μην παιχτούν ποτέ. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έκαναν, τώρα μάλλον τα αφήνουν αμετάφραστα.



Προφανώς η λογική σε μια ανταπόκριση είναι διαφορετική, αφού ο ακροατής/τηλεθεατής πρέπει να καταλάβει λίγο-πολύ τι παίζει στην ταινία (βλ. κουρτίνα 3 της Παλ Αύρας πιο πάνω). Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι εκφωνούν στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα τους τίτλους από τις κινέζικες ή τις ιρανικές ταινίες  (που, για να λέμε και το σωστό, συνήθως παίζονται στα φεστιβάλ με το διεθνή τίτλο τους, στα αγγλικά).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τους (πολλούς εδώ) τίτλους των τραγουδιών όντως τους αφήνω στα αγγλικά με πλάγια γραφή (βλ. σύστημα Δρ7χ).


Α, ναι, τώρα που το θυμήθηκα το βιβλίο αυτό είχε ΚΑΙ τιτλους τραγουδιών που κι αυτούς τους άφησα αγγλιστί ή πορτογαλιστί, μόνο που όταν χρειαζόταν στη ροή του βιβλίου τους μετέφραζα, ας πούμε, π.χ., _Canção do mar_, δηλαδή _το τραγούδι της θάλασσας_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Γρήγορη απάντηση (οι λεπτομερείς έχουν δοθεί): Τι θέλει ο αναγνώστης και τι μας λέει η εμπειρία του χώρου. Αυτό θα θέλει κι ο εκδότης αν ξέρει τι του γίνεται. Αναρωτιόμαστε δηλαδή για το βαθμό εξοικείωσης του αναγνώστη με τα ξενικά μας. Αν είναι το είδος του βιβλίου που σηκώνει ευρετήριο, η προσέγγιση είναι διαφορετική από την προσέγγιση που απαιτεί ένα βιβλίο που δεν παίρνει ευρετήριο. Έστω ότι είναι βιβλίο για την Πολωνία (μηδενική οικείωση αναγνώστη), με ανθρωπωνύμια, τοπωνύμια, ονόματα καταστημάτων, τίτλους τραγουδιών, λίγα απ’ όλα: τι θα κάνατε αν το βιβλίο αντέχει το ευρετήριο και τι αν δεν το αντέχει;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Μεταγραφή/μετάφραση και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Αν αντέχει το ευρετήριο, παράθεση και στη γλώσσα του πρωτοτύπου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έστω ότι είναι βιβλίο για την Πολωνία (μηδενική οικείωση αναγνώστη), με ανθρωπωνύμια, τοπωνύμια, ονόματα καταστημάτων, τίτλους τραγουδιών, λίγα απ’ όλα: τι θα κάνατε αν το βιβλίο αντέχει το ευρετήριο και τι αν δεν το αντέχει;



Παίρνω την πιο δύσκολη περίπτωση, όπου δεν σηκώνει ευρετήριο (και ίσως ούτε πολλές-πολλές υποσημειώσεις):

ανθρωπωνύμια -- μεταγραφή
τοπωνύμια -- απόδοση ή μεταγραφή
ονόματα καταστημάτων --- πρωτότυπο (συν εξήγηση αν χρειάζεται από το περιεχόμενο --ο τίτλος είναι π.χ. «το ραφτάδικο του Ιβάν» και μεταγραφή, μόνο αν έχει σημασία για την πλοκή)
τίτλους τραγουδιών -- πάλι στο πρωτότυπο (συν, αν χρειάζεται, εξηγήσεις κλπ όπως πιο πάνω)

Και επειδή δεν το δυσκόλεψες αρκετά :), αν το βιβλίο χρησιμοποιεί μη λατινικό αλφάβητο, όπου πρωτότυπο εννοώ τις αντίστοιχες επίσημες μεταγραφές από τη γλώσσα εκείνη στο λατινικό αλφάβητο.

--Και δεν είναι πιο εύκολο να τα μεταγράφεις όλα, γιατρέ μου;
-- Ξέρω γω, τι να πω; Πόσες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα μου τύχουν στη ζωή μου;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> -- Ξέρω γω, τι να πω; Πόσες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θα μου τύχουν στη ζωή μου;


Να σου πω εγώ που μεταφράζω από πορτογαλικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2009)

Προφανώς έχει σημασία βέβαια και με τι επωνυμίες έχεις να κάνεις. Πρέπει π.χ. να παραδεχτούμε ότι υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα όταν μεταγράφουμε εταιρικές επωνυμίες που ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης τις βλέπει παντού γύρω του γραμμένες μόνο με το λατινικό αλφάβητο (έστω και σαν ιδεογράμματα). Και μπορεί σε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο να είναι μικρότερο το πρόβλημα (το τζιπ του ήρωα δύσκολα θα είναι π.χ. της Tata Motors ή της SsangYong) αλλά σε ένα ειδικό κείμενο ποιος θα δει γουόμπλερ και δεν θα κοντοσταθεί;

Και μη νομίζεις ότι το πρόβλημα είναι σημαντικά μικρότερο όταν μεταφράζεις από τα γερμανικά... Τι θα καταλάβει ο μέσος αναγνώστης από το πανδοχείο _Τσουρ Χέλεν Ζόνε_, (για να το δυσκολέψω μια σταλιά κι εγώ);
Καλά τα γράφει ο σαραντ σήμερα, που από κόμμα (Ντι Λίνκε) φτάσαμε στον πράκτορα Μάλκο Λίνγκε :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2010)

Αξίζει να σχολιαστεί η προσέγγιση σε ονόματα και τίτλους έργων που διαπίστωσα στο _Logicomix_ του Α. Δοξιάδη και του Χ. Παπαδημητρίου. Τα ονόματα των διαφόρων μεγάλων των μαθηματικών και της φιλοσοφίας είναι όλα στα ελληνικά και δεν υπάρχει αναφορά στη λατινογράμματη γραφή τους ούτε στο Σημειωματάριο. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, αν δεν ξέρετε ήδη την ξένη ορθογραφία, θα ταλαιπωρηθείτε για να βρείτε ότι ο Γκέντελ γράφεται Gödel κ.ο.κ.
(Τα κύρια πρόσωπα του _Logicomix_ βρίσκονται εδώ:
http://www.logicomix.com/gr/index.p...view=article&id=92&Itemid=28#twoj_fragment1-3

Επίσης, μεταγράφουν τους λατινικούς τίτλους γνωστών έργων: το _Principia Mathematica_ (_Οι αρχές των Μαθηματικών_) τού Ράσελ σε _Πρινκίπια Ματεμάτικα_ και το _Tractatus Logico-Philosophicus_ (_Λογικοφιλοσοφική πραγματεία_) του Βιτγκενστάιν σε _Τρακτάτους Λόγκικο-Φιλοσόφικους_. Έτσι σιγουρεύουν τουλάχιστον ότι δεν θα διαβάσει κανείς λάθος τα λατινικά. Στα υπόλοιπα δίνουν πρώτα την ελληνική μετάφραση και σε παρένθεση τον ξένο τίτλο, π.χ. _Φιλοσοφικές Αναζητήσεις_ (_Philosophische Untersuchungen_).

Εδώ οι έννοιες του Σημειωματαρίου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2010)

Δηλαδή βοηθάνε τον αναγνώστη στην ανάγνωση.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 4, 2010)

Ωραίος γρίφος και βλέπω πως όλες οι απαντήσεις έχουν δοθεί. Απλώς να καταθέσω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου. 
Σε βιογραφία που έκανα πρόσφατα με χιλιάδες υπαρκτά πρόσωπα και τοπωνύμια, όλα μεταγράφησαν για να μη μοιάζει με βλογιοκομμένο το κείμενο που λέει και ο σαράντ (το μεταγράφω γιατί βαριέμαι να αλλάζω γλώσσα...) 
Όλες οι εφημερίδες όμως στον συγκεκριμένο εκδοτικό οίκο μένουν αμετάφραστες και δεν βλέπουμε ούτε οι Χρόνοι της Νέας Υόρκης, ούτε οι Νιού Γιορκ Τάιμς. Πόσο μάλλον για άλλες λιγότερο γνωστές εφημερίδες. 

Μου φαίνεται αστείο, όμως, να μεταφράζονται τίτλοι τραγουδιών, στου Ζαζ τη μετάφραση για παράδειγμα (δηλαδή το She's like a rainbow των Rolling Stones πώς θα το λέγαμε Είναι σαν Ουράνιο Τόξο των Κυλιόμενων Πετρών;) γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν διαβάζουν όλοι όλα. Θέλω να πω, ότι κείμενο με συγκροτήματα δεν θα το διαβάσουν όσοι δεν ξέρουν αγγλικά, γιατί είναι πιθανό να μην ξέρουν ούτε καν αυτά τα συγκροτήματα... Δεν μπαίνουν όλα στο ίδιο καζάνι, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ούτε όλοι οι αναγνώστες. 

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους θεατές, Αλέξανδρα. Το Cats δεν μεταφράστηκε ποτέ σε Γάτες, αλλά το A Streetcar Named Desire μεταφράστηκε σε Λεωφορείο ο Πόθος. Εξαρτάται μάλλον από το αν έχει ανέβει σε ελληνική σκηνή ή όχι. 

Και για να επανέλθω στην Παλάβρα που έφτιαξε το νήμα... θα κρίνεις κατά περίσταση. Σαφώς και εξαρτάται από τον εκδοτικό οίκο, αλλά εγώ για παράδειγμα δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ ότι πήγε στο ξενοδοχείο Τέσσερις Εποχές, αλλά στο Φορ Σίζονς, για να έχει ο αναγνώστης το ακουστικό έστω ερέθισμα μιας πασίγνωστης επωνυμίας. Επίσης, θα οδηγούσα Ρενό και θα έπινα Περιέ. (Δεν θα πήγαινα όμως στην Κορφού, αλλά στην Κέρκυρα, ούτε όμως στο Νεόκαστρο αλλά στο Νιουκάσλ.) 
Και στα πολύ δύσκολα υπάρχει πάντα η λύση του Σ.τ.Μ. ή του εισαγωγικού σημειώματος που να εξηγεί τη Φ.τ.Μ. (Φιλοσοφία του Μεταφραστή)


----------



## Bella (Jan 30, 2010)

Την καλημέρα μου!

Έλεγα ότι δε θα χρειαστεί να ποστάρω σε αυτό το νήμα επειδή θα κατάφερνα να βρω μια λύση, αλλά τελικά…το θέμα της μεταγραφής δε λύνεται τόσο εύκολα. 
Το κείμενό μου είναι γεμάτο ονόματα ταινιών, ηθοποιών, θεωρητικών του είδους, συγγραφέων, βιβλίων, εταιρειών (κινηματογραφικών), μουσικών συγκροτημάτων, τραγουδιών, τραγουδιστών, διαλόγων από ταινίες κλπ. Αφού δοκίμασα κάθε πιθανό συνδυασμό μεταγραφής (όλα, κανένα, κατά περίπτωση) νομίζω ότι κατέληξα σε κάτι και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. 
1) αφήνω με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες τα ονόματα κριτικών/θεωρητικών π.χ: «Σύμφωνα με τον Robert Sklar…» (ναι, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι και τον Φρόιντ θα πρέπει να τον αφήσω Freud; ) 
2) ονόματα σκηνοθετών/ηθοποιών: τα μεταγράφω (στην πρώτη αναφορά το αφήνω σε παρένθεση και με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Εξαιρούνται πολύ γνωστά ονόματα όπως Τζον Γουέιν, Μπαλζάκ, Τομ Σόγιερ, Φόκνερ, κλπ.)
3) Ταινίες: ελληνικός τίτλος, πρωτότυπος σε παρένθεση και στη συνέχεια μόνο ο ελληνικός (αυτό είδα ότι κάνουν στα περισσότερα βιβλία κινηματογράφου που κυκλοφορούν στην Ελλάδα).
4) Συγκροτήματα, τίτλοι τραγουδιών, τραγουδιστές, δισκογραφικές/κινηματογραφικές εταιρείες: πρωτότυπος τίτλος (άρα και τον Πρίσλεϊ, Presley; )
5) Για βιβλία που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί, πρωτότυπος τίτλος. 

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2010)

Κατ' αρχάς, πες μας τι μεταφράζεις. Αν, δλδ, μεταφράζεις δοκίμιο, η προσέγγιση νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι διαφορετική από αυτήν της προσέγγισης σε λογοτεχνικά κείμενα. 
Επίσης, αυτό το νήμα έχει γενικώς καλές ιδέες, του Dr7x και του Ζάζουλα αλλά και άλλων, οπότε μήπως να το ξαναδιαβάσεις άλλη μια μπας και βοηθήσει;
Τέλος, εδώ είμαστε και για το δια ταύτα, αν θέλεις δηλαδή να συζητήσουμε συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα στο κείμενό σου.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Προφανώς, επιλέγεις, Bella, να κινηθείς πάνω σ’ έναν συνηθισμένο πρακτικό άξονα που λέει τα γνωστά στα ελληνικά, τα άγνωστα και αδιάφορα στα ξένα. Το γνωστό είναι, βέβαια, ένα σχετικό μέγεθος. Π.χ. η Myrna Loy είναι γνωστή; Και πόσο εύκολα θα βρει κανείς το όνομά της αν μεταγραφεί σε _Μίρνα Λόι_ (όπως, καλώς νομίζω, κάνουν οι περισσότεροι) χωρίς το αγγλικό δίπλα; Η προσέγγιση αυτή, ταυτόχρονα, περνάει το μήνυμα: δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πώς προφέρεται το όνομα αυτού εδώ, διαβάστε το όπως θέλετε. Δηλαδή, διατηρούμε την ξένη γραφή για να μπορεί να τον ψάξει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο αλλά παραμένει ένα όνομα που δεν θα μας ενδιαφέρει ποτέ στον προφορικό μας λόγο. Οπότε ο γνωστός θα είναι Φρόιντ, αλλά, για τον εγγονό του (πολιτικό, συγγραφέα, δημοσιογράφο, γνωστό πρόσωπο της αγγλικής τηλεόρασης, που μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι πέθανε τον περασμένο Απρίλιο) θα γράψεις Clement Freud; Και ποιος θα κρίνει αν είναι γνωστός ή άγνωστος στο ελληνικό κοινό;

Επίσης, συμφωνώ με το σύστημα «πρώτη φορά το ελληνικό με το ξένο σε παρένθεση, στη συνέχεια μόνο το ελληνικό» (όταν πρόκειται για κάτι που διαβάζεται γραμμικά· δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει σε βιβλίο αναφοράς), αλλά, όταν έχεις τίτλους που δεν έχουν μεταφραστεί, δεν θα ήταν σκόπιμο να βάλεις μια δική σου απόδοση μέσα σε παρένθεση όταν βοηθάει; Π.χ. στο μυθιστόρημα του Ντίκενς _Barnaby Rudge_. Δεν έχει μεταφραστεί, οπότε το δηλώνεις αυτό με το να μην το μεταγράψεις. Είναι σκόπιμο να βάλεις σε παρένθεση «(_Μπάρναμπι Ρατζ_)»; Στους πολλούς θα φανεί εντελώς περιττό. Κάποιοι λίγοι, ωστόσο, θα ξεπεράσουν την απορία τους για τη σημασία του τίτλου («ναι, όνομα είναι» τους λες) και κάποιοι άλλοι δεν θα διαβάσουν «Ρουτζ». Στις μέρες της ευρύτατης γλωσσομάθειας φαίνονται περιττά όλα αυτά, αλλά η προσέγγιση μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη σε πιο πολύπλοκες περιπτώσεις, οπότε ίσως θα πρέπει να την εφαρμόσεις και στα απλά.

«Συγκροτήματα, τίτλοι τραγουδιών, τραγουδιστές, δισκογραφικές/κινηματογραφικές εταιρείες», όλα στα ξένα. Ο χώρος ενδιέφερε πάντα κοινό που, ακόμα κι αν δεν γνώριζε ξένη γλώσσα, τη μάθαινε μέσα από τη σχέση με την ξένη μουσική. Και πού να κάθεται ο δημοσιογράφος να μεταγράφει το όνομα του κάθε άσχετου ντραμίστα ενός νέου συγκροτήματος που μπορεί και να μην ξαναπερνούσε από τις σελίδες του… Νιώθεις άλλωστε ένα πλεονέκτημα όταν τον ξέρεις σαν Ringo Starr έναντι του στερημένου το δεύτερο «ρ» Ρίνγκο Σταρ. Ο χώρος αυτός, περισσότερο από τους άλλους (με εξαίρεση ίσως τους υπολογιστές, που ήρθαν αργότερα), έχει επιβάλει τη δική του προσέγγιση και, αν είναι μέρος ευρύτερου έργου/κειμένου, θέλει προσοχή για να μη φαίνεται σαν μύγα μες στο γάλα. 

Έχω γράψει ότι θα λάτρευα ένα σύστημα όπου σχεδόν όλα είναι μεταγραμμένα (δεν μεταγράφεις τους AC/DC, ας πούμε, αλλά πάλι κοίτα κι αυτό), δεν έχουν τα ξένα δίπλα τους σε παρένθεση αν πρόκειται να κουράσουν, και έχουν τα πάντα σε ένα δίγλωσσο ευρετήριο στο τέλος (με τις σελίδες δίπλα):
*Εϊ Σι Ντι Σι*, AC/DC, 24, 56
Ρίνγκο *Σταρ*, Ringo Starr, 261
Κλέμεντ *Φρόιντ*, Clement Freud, 49


----------



## Bella (Jan 30, 2010)

Δική μου παράλειψη, συγγνώμη. Πρόκειται για δοκίμιο. Έχω ήδη διαβάσει το νήμα δυο-τρεις φορές, και όντως έχω βοηθηθεί πολύ, απλώς θα ήθελα μια γνώμη πάνω στη "γραμμή" που ανέφερα ότι ακολουθώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2010)

Οκ, γιατί αν ήταν λογοτεχνία αλλάζει το πράγμα. Κάτσε να διαβάσω κι εγώ τον Νίκελ τώρα


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Οπότε ο γνωστός θα είναι Φρόιντ, αλλά, για τον εγγονό του (πολιτικό, συγγραφέα, δημοσιογράφο, γνωστό πρόσωπο της αγγλικής τηλεόρασης, που μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι πέθανε τον περασμένο Απρίλιο) θα γράψεις Clement Freud; Και ποιος θα κρίνει αν είναι γνωστός ή άγνωστος στο ελληνικό κοινό;


Μια ανάλογη προσέγγιση δεν ακολουθήθηκε και με τους εξελληνισμούς; Π.χ. ο Δαρβίνος είναι ένας, αλλά όλοι οι συγγενείς του είναι Ντάργουιν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Μια ανάλογη προσέγγιση δεν ακολουθήθηκε και με τους εξελληνισμούς; Π.χ. ο Δαρβίνος είναι ένας, αλλά όλοι οι συγγενείς του είναι Ντάργουιν.



Ωραία πλάκα θα είχε και μια διαφοροποίηση ανάμεσα σε Ουίλιαμ Σαίξπηρ και Νίκολας Σέξπιρ, αλλά δεν μου έκαναν το χατίρι.


----------



## Bella (Jan 30, 2010)

Ο λόγος που σκέφτηκα να αφήσω τα ονόματα των μελετητών/θεωρητικών με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες είναι ότι όλα σχεδόν συνοδεύονται από κάποια υποσημείωση (πχ. βλ. Sklar, σελ. χ). Ή δεν έχει σημασία;


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2010)

Η άποψή μου, Bella, όπως είπα, είναι ότι κινήθηκες πάνω σ' έναν συνηθισμένο άξονα, με ανάμικτες επιλογές, που είναι πρακτικός και που η αποτελεσματικότητά του εξαρτάται από το πόσο κοντά θα βρεθούν οι δικές σου επιλογές στα γούστα και τις συνήθειες του αναγνώστη. Όσο λιγότερο προκαλείς τον αναγνώστη (με πράγματα που δεν θα το ήθελε ο συγγραφέας του πρωτοτύπου να τον προκαλέσεις), τόσο περισσότερο εξασφαλίζεις την επιτυχία του μεταφραστικού εγχειρήματος. Εγώ μπορεί να βαδίσω με τον σταυρό στο χέρι, μεταγράφοντας τα πάντα, και στο τέλος να φάω τα μούτρα μου. Απλώς, στις συνταγές που περιέγραψες, εξαρτάται πια από σένα να βάλεις τη σωστή δοσολογία, να κρατήσεις προσεκτικά τις ισορροπίες, που σημαίνει ότι θα μπορέσεις να φανταστείς σωστά τα γούστα του (μέσου) αναγνώστη σου.


----------

